# Glorious Glory - Miami Bikini



## nlrussell (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought I'd share some pictures of Glory. I think she looks very pretty, but I'm wondering if the groomer cut too high above her eyes. I also think the back of her neckline should be fuller. Other than that, I think she looks pretty in her new 'do! :act-up:

She had a lamb cut before, and she would get very hot running outside with my son.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

She looks very sweet, as does your son. ♥


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I think she looks fabulous, and I'd rather have my groomer trim a little high over the eyes rather than low -- it's going to grow in soon enough, and I hate when Beau ends up with hair in his eyes with two weeks to go before his next haircut.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She does indeed look pretty in her new do! All ready for the nice weather!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Her coat really shines...the miami looks really nice on her!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She is very pretty!

Your son is a cutie. I'm sort of partial to red heads since I have three grandchildren with red hair._


----------



## nlrussell (Mar 13, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Her coat really shines...the miami looks really nice on her!


Thank you! It looks so much like crushed velvet right now in person. She has a really nice coat. She was eating Pro Plan Performance and I've changed her over to Taste of the Wild. The vet and groomer told me that it would take about 6 weeks to see a change. Her eyes have been running a little, and she has a slight ear infection so I'm hoping the change in food will help. The vet and groomer both think so. I'm wondering if the change will affect her hair/coat as well. 

I've been brushing her with a Buttercomb and a CC 27" pin brush. Obviously these won't work well on her short coat. I bought a small All-Systems slicker brush recommended by her previous owner, so I'm hoping that works well.


----------



## nlrussell (Mar 13, 2011)

spoospirit said:


> _She is very pretty!
> 
> Your son is a cutie. I'm sort of partial to red heads since I have three grandchildren with red hair._


Thanks, Spoospirit! I have an 18-year-old, this 6-year-old, and a 19-month old. All three have red hair, but the two girls have blue eyes. My son has his daddy's brown/hazel eyes. 

My husband really wanted a red poodle so that all of our kids would have red hair! HA! Someday I'd like to find the perfect red standard for us.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely cut for the summer, love the yellow feathers instead of bows!


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

It looks good! I got Gracie in the Miami clip this weekend. Yes, I agree, she looks and feels like crushed velvet! Last week was the berries when it took me 1 1/2 hrs to blow dry her! I'm looking forward to easier maintenance with the Miami but where did my baby go?


----------

